# Kimler Var > Büyük Türk Alimleri >  İbni Firnas

## ceydaaa

adasdada.jpg( ? - 888 ) Wright kardeşlerden önce 1000 sene önce ilk uçağı yapıp uçmayı gerçekleştiren alim. İbni Haldun : ( 1332 - 1406 ) Tarihi ilim haline getiren sosyolojiyi kuran mütefekkir. Psikolojiyi tarihe uygulamış, ilk defa tarih felsefesi yapan büyük bir islam tarihçisidir. Sosyolog ve şehircilik uzmanı.

----------

